# electric step on CI Pegaso



## MadMax24 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have been having trouble with my electric step on my CI Pegaso i have replaced the relays etc but no luck. was wondering where i would get a new step control unit from.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi, Don't know what make of step you have but its a fair bet its an Omnistor, if so try here http://www.omnistor.co.uk/

I have had good service from them

PhilJ


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to MHF MadMax24. Can't help you with your step problem, but I am sure there are many on here that can.

BBJ :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Most electric steps have a circuit like this:-
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm

If you don't understand it then use a professional.

Take care

C.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

You may find on a CI you have a Project 2000 step. These look very like the Omnistore but are not in the same league for reliability. Good news is they are quite a helpful company, at least they were for me. Email address is [email protected] As you see they are Italian but then so is CI. Mine consumes copious amounts of WD40 to keep it working.


----------

